# Finger with modern compound



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, people most definitely CAN and DO shoot modern compounds with tabs or gloves.

When we do that, it is CALLED "finger shooting" although we rarely do use bare fingers. The term is to distinguish from "release shooting" using mechanical release aids.

Finger Compound styles include:

Barebow (allows stabilizer of any length, clicker / draw check (under the arrow), level (under the arrow)

Freestyle Limited (allows stabilizer of any length, clicker of any type, sight of any type, level which is usually incorporated into the sight

NFAA formerly had a style called Bowhunter Freestyle Limited which only allowed short (12") stabilizer, NO clicker, five fixed pin sight, but that was eliminated in 2019.



Hoyt-Prime-Hoyt said:


> I take it, you cannot shoot modern compounds with a tab???


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Most modern compounds are too short to shoot with fingers. The barebow compound shooters in NFAA that I have met all shoot old bows.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

> Yes, people most definitely CAN and DO shoot modern compounds with tabs or gloves.


Nice response wa-prez. Believe it or not there are still some archers who prefer to use fingers rather than a mechanical release to shoot a bow. It is much more fun. Although there are very few bows made today that are long enough for the finger shooter, you can still find bows in the 40 inch plus range that will work fine for finger/sight shooters. Not so much for string walkers. Hoyt, Mathews, PSE and others offer those 40" bows that will work just fine for fingers. That is in my opinion however. I am getting an old Hoyt Prostar outfitted with new lower pound limbs so I can have a good stringwalking bow. Dave Barnsdale is making them for me.


----------



## outdoorbum (Dec 26, 2014)

I have shoot a bow with fingers for a few years and yes I shoot a 2017 Hoyt Double XL with a glove or tab. @gumboman nailed; there are not alot of bows made for finger shooters. I have shoot long ATA Hoyt's for years and reluctantly went to the Double XL. It is great and very shootable with fingers. 

For the record, I shoot a tab better than a glove. I find myself "over torqueing my fingers" with a glove


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

gumboman said:


> Nice response wa-prez. Believe it or not there are still some archers who prefer to use fingers rather than a mechanical release to shoot a bow. It is much more fun. Although there are very few bows made today that are long enough for the finger shooter, you can still find bows in the 40 inch plus range that will work fine for finger/sight shooters. Not so much for string walkers. Hoyt, Mathews, PSE and others offer those 40" bows that will work just fine for fingers. That is in my opinion however. I am getting an old Hoyt Prostar outfitted with new lower pound limbs so I can have a good stringwalking bow. Dave Barnsdale is making them for me.


My '95 Hoyt/USA ProStar (a beautiful turquoise anodized machined deflex compound riser) was the most accurate compound bow I have ever shot fingers with...
(I have always shot fingers (_with finger tab_) since I started archery over three and a half decades ago)...
Together we've opened the eyes of many release shooters at my local indoor archery range with the accuracy of the bow in conjunction with my finger tab release. Back then Hoyt always manufactured at least one compound bow per year for the dedicated finger shooter.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

As long as your axle-to-axle length is 40"+, you can shoot with fingers. There aren't many compounds made like that these days. I shot compounds with fingers until around 1991. After switching to a release, I'll never go back to fingers, except for when shooting traditional bows.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

My hoyt vantage pro, 2010, was setup as a finger bow. SpiralX @ 65-70# was a lot of fun. Those things kept your honest... You're either on it, or ripped from your fingers.

I'm needing to find some lighter limbs for it… XT2000's aren't that easy to find any more


----------



## Cap1961 (Oct 16, 2019)

Fury90flier said:


> My hoyt vantage pro, 2010, was setup as a finger bow. SpiralX @ 65-70# was a lot of fun. Those things kept your honest... You're either on it, or ripped from your fingers.
> 
> I'm needing to find some lighter limbs for it… XT2000's aren't that easy to find any more


I shoot a Vantage with 3000 limbs! 44" inches long with 8" brace. Yes, spirals keep you honest, but I think they give you a cleaner release. My back up is a Hoyt Defiant Supreme. It's 43" ATA but only 7 1/2 brace...master cams. Been shooting fingers since 1995. Damascus glove, 2 fingers under. I drop the index finger out during the draw.


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

You can but like others have mentioned, the shorter ata and shorter brace heights make it tough. The acute angle of the string creates finger pinch. I shot fingers for roughly 35 years. Most of the bows I shot also had about 50% let off which I think helped with releasing. My last “fingers” bow was a Hoyt Pro Vantage Hunter, ata around 45 inches and a 9 inch plus brace.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I still shoot my:_

_*Hoyt ProStar Meridian*
ATA 45" ('95)
*HOYT ProElite XT4000*
ATA 45" ('05)

With fingers and tab
Both with DEFLEX risers_
_Both are deadly accurate._


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ve shot 30” w fingers no issue


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I started out with recurves then shot a 40+” compounds for about ten years before I went to a release.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

I was shooting my old Alpine Teton Lite 36" ATA with fingers for a long time before getting my new Archery Republic 44" ATA bow. Release aids are cool, just not for me.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

You pretty much have to go to a target bow to get a decent 36-38+" ATA bow anymore. They're not cheap.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Hoyt-Prime-Hoyt said:


> I take it, you cannot shoot modern compounds with a tab???


Is this a trick question? I've only ever been a fingers shooter. Marketing has pushed ATAs ever shorter for over 20 years. My bows aren't modern, I'm not either.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

urbaniak.bob said:


> Is this a trick question? I've only ever been a fingers shooter. Marketing has pushed ATAs ever shorter for over 20 years. My bows aren't modern, I'm not either.


As a newer shooter, it took me a bit to find a new bow to shoot fingers. Couldn't be happier with my Archery Republic Alliance bow.


----------



## Clayf250 (12 mo ago)

Hoyt-Prime-Hoyt said:


> I take it, you cannot shoot modern compounds with a tab???


My old man refuses to shoot a release and has been a die hard Hoyt shooter year after year…even with the newer bows.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

Clayf250 said:


> My old man refuses to shoot a release and has been a die hard Hoyt shooter year after year…even with the newer bows.


_I started with a tab and compound 37 years ago and will go out the same way. (jmo), but I have nothing against releases._


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I shot a 42 ata bow with a glove for many years. The cams were energy wheels. I always assumed even if I bought a new target bow these days and the ata was long the newer cams would derail if used with fingers Doesn't the profile of the cam have something to do with shooting with fingers. I use a glove and prefer Apache style ( three under ) and drop the third finger at full draw


----------



## boy&hisdogs (Jan 9, 2022)

It depends where you draw the line for "modern" but I shot a Hoyt Aspen with fingers for years, but that was a compound designed to be shot with fingers, 47" ATA.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

i have heard that shooting fingers with modern stuff the chance of derailment is higher because the cam grooves are more shallow... but i have also heard it can be done with more pratice so that you do not torque the strings off the cams


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

Cap1961 said:


> I shoot a Vantage with 3000 limbs! 44" inches long with 8" brace. Yes, spirals keep you honest, but I think they give you a cleaner release. My back up is a Hoyt Defiant Supreme. It's 43" ATA but only 7 1/2 brace...master cams. Been shooting fingers since 1995. Damascus glove, 2 fingers under. I drop the index finger out during the draw.


What are the string and cable lengths and serving configs for each for the vantage with 3000 limbs? THank you in advance for your help. Please respond via PM


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

henryw said:


> i have heard that shooting fingers with modern stuff the chance of derailment is higher because the cam grooves are more shallow... but i have also heard it can be done with more pratice so that you do not torque the strings off the cams


I’ve shot modern 30” bows no issues but Oneida works well no derailment too


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Mathews conquest is great but Oneida smoothest


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

c_m_shooter said:


> Most modern compounds are too short to shoot with fingers. The barebow compound shooters in NFAA that I have met all shoot old bows.


When I was younger and shot compounds most bows were in the mid to upper 40” area and I had no issues using a tab. I would think with the very large size of cams now a days a 35”+ ATA would give a pretty good string angle but I’m not sure.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Az archery said:


> Mathews conquest is great but Oneida smoothest


I have been looking hard at new Oneida bows for a few years now, I had one when I was younger, but can’t get past the price.


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

1canvas said:


> I have been looking hard at new Oneida bows for a few years now, I had one when I was younger, but can’t get past the price.


Same for me. $1000 for a finger bow is pretty steep. I keep looking for a used Hoyt but no luck on the right one for me yet…


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

LJOHNS said:


> Same for me. $1000 for a finger bow is pretty steep. I keep looking for a used Hoyt but no luck on the right one for me yet…


The thing I like about an Oneida is I don’t have to worry about derailment. I had an Oneida when I was younger and really liked it, I shot it with fingers, and was just fascinated with the bow. If money was better or if I found an extra toy to sell to make up most of the cost I would probably take the plunge. There is just too much to worry about buying used. I think many of the older used ones are selling for more than they were new 20-30 years ago.


----------

